# UG vs. HC



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm using UG in an ADA Mini-M. It's great and has grass-like blades. I believe the leaves of HC are much smaller and not as "grassy" looking. HC is a great plant too, from what I've heard. There's a great journal by Ugly Genius on using UG.

Not the best pic, but what UG looks like. It's still spreading right now.


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

Your tank is beautiful! I thought HC was beautiful and now I've found this and... I can't figure out which is more beautiful. I will check out that tank journal.

Can someone help me more?

Which is harder to grow? More expensive? Will fish uproot UG?

And what kinds of fish are those in your pic?


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

Also this website says it is carnivorous eating insects when emersed. 
http://www.tropica.dk/productcard_1.asp?id=049B
Sooo, is it safe for small fish? What about shrimp?

Does it really look unruly in a tank? Or not


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

Go for UG!! Trust me once its established.....you will be Amazed!!! Its fish and shrimp safe!


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

UG is safe for fish and shrimp. Price wise, I've seen UG and HC about the same cost. I grow mine in ADA Aquasoil under a 13 watt CF bulb and run DIY CO2. Sorry, mine just hasn't filled in yet, it's starting to take off and will be more flat once the runners establish themselves. 

The fish are Scarlet Badis (_Dario Dario_). They don't uproot the plants at all.


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm planning on using Flourish excel and having high lighting of some kind. dx how many gallons is your tank? 
I'm also planning on making a tank journal. Let you all know when its posted.


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

It is an ADA Mini-M, about 5 gallons. I do not dose at all and it has been growing decently well. Perhaps with high lighting and ferts, it will grow much quicker. Looking forward to your journal!


----------



## bdagosti (Feb 26, 2010)

Good looking tank! Thanks for sharing


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

UG seems easier than HC, HC is very CO2 demanding and does not do well with lots of aggressive stems+high light, stick with lower light, say 40micromols and you will do fine with HC. UG is easier to take care of and reroot over time for most people.

I think the shrimp look better on HC, but can grub around better with UG and get in between the leaves, whereas the Hc is pretty tightly packed.

UG also sells better for the most part.
HC is easier to grow emergent, gets on filters, wood anythign sticking above the water and forms a nice turf.

I have some UG outside in a terrarium, it flowered and has done well there.
Also have a small patch but the corys beat it down good, they'd maul the HC.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

Tom, would you say that I wouldn't need CO2 with UG? And what lighting would you recommend? 
However, I also like the look of the 1 lobed Marsilea. I did want to get cories but if they will pull these up I will just get shrimp. 
What do you recommend?


----------



## becks17 (Dec 21, 2009)

From my experience, UG is just as CO2 demanding as HC. Funny thing, I had the exact same problem with which plant to use. So...I used both! Actually, I put them on opposite sides of the tank to see which would grow better, but now they've pretty much mixed. UG grows a lot faster once it's established, but that can take forever since it hates moving to new tanks/environments. I feel like HC is a lot more straightforward personally, I know some people who have tried and tried, but just couldn't get UG to take. Either way, it will make for a great iwagumi.
Good luck!


----------



## 9am53 (Jan 23, 2008)

I found that HC was a bear to maintain looking nice after it covered the floor of my tank. It would uproot by it's own buoyancy regularly, so I would come home and find my carpet sitting an inch above the gravel in the corner. I would fix this and the next day it would be up somewhere else. When I trimmed it to keep it down it stayed put, but left floaty little bits everywhere...It may be not so annoying in a smaller tank though.


----------



## bkrivera (Feb 16, 2010)

i prefer HC its more carpeting then UG either will still look very nice


----------



## fhqwhgads (Jan 18, 2005)

i wouldn't go with marsilea, it never seems to carpet as well from what ive seen. you could try glosso, but i think ug looks the best and is pretty easy to care for especially if you have diy co2 in a small tank.


----------



## mikeb210 (Oct 17, 2007)

IME UG is crazy growing. Mine basically shoots in whatever direction it pleases on a given day and no matter how I trim and replant it ends up growing horizontal. Not toward the light, not flush with the curves of the substrate, but perfectly horizontal. Its a PITA to replant too, because it seems not to root all that deep, and every little nudge undoes the whole chunk of plants. It is gorgeous though, and well worth the hassle in my opinion.


----------

